# Solved: make utility needed (for mac os x 10.5 Power PC G4)



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

Hi,
I want to install the cpan DBD package for MySql on mac os x 10.5 Power PC G4.

It requires the unix "make" utility.

I know that it is included in the Mac OS X developer tools, but my Mac OS X disk is damaged and unreadable. Is there any place from where I can download the "make" utility for mac os x 10.5 Power PC G4?

Thanks for your help,
Andynic


----------



## andynic (May 25, 2007)

available at the apple website at
https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...ZH2weRgLFa/3.1.17.2.1.3.3.1.1.1.1.0.3.4.3.3.1


----------

